# Need suggestions



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Hubby and I are going on a road trip next month. We are going to do the 60mile yard sale from Fort Smith south on Hwy 64, "Bargins Galore on 64". I have started a list of things I want to look for and would appreciate any ideas from you guys. So far I have on the list anything to do with presserving foods, material & patterns etc., tools, sealable containers and tins. I know I'm forgetting something. My plan is to give DH the list so he will be able to spot things I've overlooked. The trip was his idea, but he isn't sure what to look for other than tools.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Items for washing clothes by hand. We have a commercial mop bucket and love it! 
Oil lamps
Cast iron pans and pots
Tomato cages
Quilts
Foldable clothes rack...for drying clothes and drying noodles

That is just a few of the things on my garage sale list!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

candles 
clothes pins (can't have too many)

otherwise, your list is what I would have thought of.... (LOVE Pam's suggestion for tomato cages  )


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Not sure about the area you are talking about, but in some of the big "antiques malls" I have found some very solid and very usable old hand tools. I have picked up anvils, tongs, hand drills and other great "non-power" tools, often very cheap, too. Just a thought for things to keep an eye out for.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> candles
> clothes pins (can't have too many)
> 
> otherwise, your list is what I would have thought of.... (LOVE Pam's suggestion for tomato cages  )


I agree...you can never have to many clothes pins!! I like to pick up candles at the $1 a bag rummage sales. I have even been known to take the candles out of the tacky Christmas decorations and leave the knick knack.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

PamsPride said:


> I agree...you can never have to many clothes pins!! I like to pick up candles at the $1 a bag rummage sales. I have even been known to take the candles out of the tacky Christmas decorations and leave the knick knack.


Pam, I just noticed that you are in NE Ohio. The best place that I found for the kind of stuff that I mentioned was a place in Findlay (NW Ohio) by the name of Jeffrie's Antiques. Their sign says that they are the second largest antique mall in Ohio. There are three or four tool vendors there with some great deals. It is literally right on I-75. Just a tip, if you ever get over that way.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd look for a used genny/handtools/anything solar/ a used(pool type) pump/tarps/wood stove/tent, camping supplies/...


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Pam, I just noticed that you are in NE Ohio. The best place that I found for the kind of stuff that I mentioned was a place in Findlay (NW Ohio) by the name of Jeffrie's Antiques. Their sign says that they are the second largest antique mall in Ohio. There are three or four tool vendors there with some great deals. It is literally right on I-75. Just a tip, if you ever get over that way.


Thanks! We got over toward Toledo a couple times a year. But we are usually so pressed for time when we are over that way that going to places like that are usually out.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd look for clothes. If you do any yard/garden work or camping/ hiking type activities, you tend to be a lot less worried about ruining a shirt or pair of pants if they were included in the trash bag of clothes you got for a buck.

Anything to support any hobbies you have, books (for fun AND instruction) CD's/DVD's, and one other thought is BARTER ITEMS. If a given item is a steal and you don't need it but you know lots of other people might, pick it up and sit it in the corner of the basement. It'll be there for future bartering or else when you have a yard sale in the future, sell it for more than you paid and you're ahead a bit.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are buying cast iron cook ware try to get old stuff with a machined finish instead of the newer polished cast, machined finish is way easier to keep from sticking and is much higher quality. keep an eye out for butter churns and the like also.


----------

